# Looking for Work in San Diego, CA



## StephanieTheCoder (Sep 23, 2011)

Hi, I have trained at SDSU for medical billing and coding, I have almost five years of dental billing and collections experience that I hope to bring into my next job.

Please visit my LinkedIn profile at:
http://www.linkedin.com/in/stephaniecpc

I am highly trainable, and wish to stay in my next position for many years.  So, take a look at my online resume with LinkedIn and contact me.  Thank you.


----------

